# Cryptic hint in Decemeber's WD



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

in this months WD there is an article revisiting the Tale of Four Gamers series from earlier in the year. i forget the guy's name, but one of them had built himself an Eldar force that, as i recall, had a high percentage of Wave Serpents and Jetbikes. i say 'as i recall' because the army wasn't featured in the article (not even a retrospective picture), instead we were told that he had lent his army to the design team.

but this is a very strange statement. he didn't lend it to a mate in the design team who wanted to play as Eldar for a bit, he lent it to the design team itself. which means that they must have wanted it for play testing (either as part of a new army that doesn't currently have any models or to play against another army that's in developement).

but why would the design team want Eldar models? they have access to all the studio models, so they shouldn't really need someone elses, surely? unless of course the army they are developing requires an abnormal number of a particular type of unit.

the chances are, we will never know what they are being used for, so your guess is as good as mine. however, i thought that it was significantly wierd as to be worth a mention. if i had to make a call i would suggest that it points towards work being done on a new DE book (that would require models that don't exist at the time of writing). but what about you guys?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I can see them using the Eldar Jetbike as the basis of a new design for the Dark Eldar Reaver, after all they are the same race, they should have some technological similarities. For other examples of this see the Chaos motor pool, except the Defiler.

Don't know much about the rumors of the DE coming out, though there have been other "hints" that have been picked up on recently. The most prominent of which is the return of DE to our FLGS where there are no DE players. The theory is that GW is clearing out their old stock of DE either to discontinue DE or to release an entirely new model line. The discontinuing is my own theory, but there have been more and more rumors of DE this coming year, but that's like Pinky and the Brain trying to take over the world. It's the same thing we do every year...


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

If it would be for play-testing(or such) DE they would've used raiders and DE jetbikes, I guess. It could be for remodeling the DE though, to make them more modern "eldar-ish".
Or for an entire new army, something new and exciting GW knows we all want.... But still, I'm guessing.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Nah, its just that the designers wanted to play some huge Apocalypse game and needed some more Eldar units. Don't get everyone's hopes up with tiny details like that. 

Kidding aside, I hope the DE will get some love at long last. If their models weren't so fugly I'd definately play them.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Dark Eldar are either coming out late this year or early next year. Due to the very early release of Nids in Jan and the somewhat measly release of Beastmen, its highly likely GW could pump out 4 dexes this year, alongside 8th ed fantasy. However, Ive heard that after Nids, its likely to be Blood Angels ( although the *size* of the update/release varies ), then its likely to be Necrons, and/or Tau. Dark Eldar has the pefect slot then. And you know what? if they dont come then, then no one at GW gives a shit...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Kidding aside, I hope the DE will get some love at long last. If their models weren't so fugly I'd definately play them.


The models aren't fugly, they're just 1. Painful to pick up and 2. Break whenever you look at them funny (like Stormtrooper armour).


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Sethis said:


> The models aren't fugly, they're just 1. Painful to pick up and 2. Break whenever you look at them funny (like Stormtrooper armour).


I just compared those in DoW with those things in boxes. DoW won.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

just don't start holding your breath guys if you're waiting for a new Eldar codex............


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> just don't start holding your breath guys if you're waiting for a new Eldar codex............


I beg to differ sir .......


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I beg to differ sir .......


Specify? Do you have a source for this?

*really really wants a plastic Eldar Super-Heavy*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Specify? Do you have a source for this?
> 
> *really really wants a plastic Eldar Super-Heavy*


sorry i cant say anything i am being cryptic :biggrin:


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the Dark Eldar codex is being written by Phil Kelly. I can't remember if I read this on the GW site, in a WD, or on here, but I'm pretty certain that's what Phil Kelly is up to. They could just be borrowing the Eldar for their unique paint scheme, or something.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

First of all the Eldar army in question is that of Pete Foley, and second, given the scheme in question was easily the best of the four, and that the army was of a different composition to the studio force it's no surprise the developers want to use them.

Now since its been just over three years since the current Eldar codex was published, a new one is off the cards, even Space Marines don't enjoy that kind of turnover. Hopefully as people have been saying it might be the first mention of a possible release date for a new Dark Eldar codex but I wouldn't get your hopes up.

Much more likely is that the army's simply been used for the development of the most recent codices, as well as upcoming releases.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Sullen One said:


> Much more likely is that the army's simply been used for the development of the most recent codices, as well as upcoming releases.


Or is it ? :so_happy:


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Sethis said:


> *really really wants a plastic Eldar Super-Heavy*


i quite agree, but i wouldn't hold my breath. the last thing i heard from the studio was that the Baneblade had been a bad idea from the start. it had been envisaged as a profit making model but ended up making a loss. worse still the Stormlord and Stompa, which were dreamt up during the Baneblade's development undersold.

oviously without specific numbers i can't say with any certainty, but that is what i was told by a good authority on the subject. he also said that because these models had been rushed through and underperformed that there were no future plans for other Super-Heavy kits.

personally, i think its a shame. they should have produced an Eldar chassis for Scorpions and their other tanks and an Ork one for their various 2nd Ed epic vehicles, and left the rest for Forge World.



The Sullen One said:


> given the scheme in question was easily the best of the four,


was it?

it looked mostly dry-brushed to me.



The Sullen One said:


> and that the army was of a different composition to the studio force it's no surprise the developers want to use them.


being one who is not predisposed to conspiracy, i would be inclined to agree with you. however, i think that that simply doesn't add up. the composition was nothing that couldn't have been acheived by use of the studio's Siam Hann army or a mixture of other studio armies.



The Sullen One said:


> Now since its been just over three years since the current Eldar codex was published, a new one is off the cards, even Space Marines don't enjoy that kind of turnover.


except that they do. they might no be the same SM, but there are regular publications of some thing in Power Armour. could this actually be an indication of an up-coming CWE book?

GW made great pains to change the Codex: Chaos, to a Codex: Chaos Space Marines, and yet we still have a Codex: Eldar, inspite of its lack of Exodites, Dark Kin, Outcastes and dare i say 'Chaos Eldar'. perhaps this is a move to address that. it also wouldn't fly in the face of the logic GW have been touting for a possible set of CSM Legion codexes.

i'm not so sure we have enough evidence to rule such a thing out just yet.



DaafiejjXD said:


> If it would be for play-testing(or such) DE they would've used raiders and DE jetbikes, I guess.


its only a guess, but there are a couple of reasons that the design studio might need more models than they currently have access to:

1) whilst developing rules for units or options that do not currently have models (like a new kind of Reaver special weapon) they require stand-ins that are in some way obvious.

2) the studio DE army isn't very big and whilst play testing large scale or extreme builds they require additional models that they don't want to paint up because they plan of replacing them soon.

3) new DE rules might potentially be quite different to old ones. for example, its possible that you might not be able to take foot sloggers any more, to emphasis the fast/raider nature of the army. and this requires more of a particular kind of model than they currently have access to. 



bobss said:


> Dark Eldar are either coming out late this year or early next year.


the only news we've really heard about Necrons and DE is that they are on the cards, but the GW want to take there time. i hope that you are right, but i remain unconvinced.


----------



## Darker Days (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't wait to see what the Nid codex has to offer this week. I would like to see some horde style hand to hand units myself.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

wasnt that army featued in the PS book? if not then i now i saw it in white dwarf right after PE came out, i think they had some pictures of games being played and im pretty sure that eldar army was one of them.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> i quite agree, but i wouldn't hold my breath. the last thing i heard from the studio was that the Baneblade had been a bad idea from the start. it had been envisaged as a profit making model but ended up making a loss. worse still the Stormlord and Stompa, which were dreamt up during the Baneblade's development undersold.


I heard from someone that they were hoping to do a plastic super-heavy equivalent for every new army that gets released? There's talk of a new Tyranid "demi-titan" with the new codex, but maybe that was a lie... :cray:

Just like the cake.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Salahaldin said:


> I'm pretty sure the Dark Eldar codex is being written by Phil Kelly. I can't remember if I read this on the GW site, in a WD, or on here, but I'm pretty certain that's what Phil Kelly is up to. They could just be borrowing the Eldar for their unique paint scheme, or something.


You are correct about Phil Kelly being lead design on the Codex. DEsign brief is out but Dark Eldar are going to require a lot of work as they're being thrown open to be worked from the ground up [IE to actually give them some character]


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Sethis said:


> I heard from someone that they were hoping to do a plastic super-heavy equivalent for every new army that gets released? There's talk of a new Tyranid "demi-titan" with the new codex, but maybe that was a lie... :cray:


ah, i had forgotten about the forthcoming Trygon model. maybe i'm wrong. i certainly hope so.



the.alleycat.uk said:


> Dark Eldar are going to require a lot of work as they're being thrown open to be worked from the ground up [IE to actually give them some character]


i'm not really sure what, 'from the ground up' means. they're presumably not simply going to re-write all their background and create all new units so that they are effectively a different army. that would be a little silly considering that the current DE not only are fairly well formed (if a little sparce in detail) and have quite a following.

also, i would object to describing the DE as lacking in character. i would have said that for a 3rd Ed codex (which has little in the way descriptive text) they are remarkably characterful. their rules and selection of units is really quite diverse and unique and tell us a lot about the race and their ethos and ethics.

i know that there are things that need work and need fleshing out (and some that need a complete revision), but they are still a very well thought out race that are more at home in the 40kiverse than a number of additions since.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Not a grounf up complete revision, as you say; a 'fleshing out'. Currently they have no identity or core concept, all we really know is that they are naughty eldar, kind of piratey and take slaves.

Basically, that's waht needs to be looked at and built from the ground up. Not sure how they're viewing existing units atm but would be surprised if the main ones were removed [thats just my opinion though]


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

actually, in our "modern" 5'th ed standards, the DE codex is built rather good- almost every squad type has a spacial character upgrade available, the HQ choice can change the army composition- wych cult army, cheap transports (for a fast transport with DL/DIZZY, it is cheap), heavy troop emphasis, all and all, no that different from IG and space wolfs.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Or is it ? :so_happy:


If you don't stop being cryptic you are going to wake up to a horses head in your bed. 

And a cheese burger, but that is another story.

DE is out dated and shit. You can't compare them to IG or SW. 55 points for a AV10 box that is open topped. Bolters can blow it up.

Yes heavy troops, with T3 and 5+ Sv, half the war gear dos nothing and half the units are trash, lets all spend 100 points of a MC that can't target with its shooting and has random attacks.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Or is it ? :so_happy:


well that goes against everything i'm hearing, interesting


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

DE...
I want to believe
I want to believe
I want to believe


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

We'll see in the next couple of white dwarfs if it was an article for the WD or whatever.

Or maybe it was play testing for the Battle Missions thingermajiker?

I mean, just think, 3 months ago when the WD went into print was about the time that Battle Missions went into print aswell, they've got to come up with a bit thing to get it to sell..


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Or is it ? :so_happy:


Smug sanctimonious.... (grumbled abuse)
Necrons, witch and daemon hunters and dark eldar should all come before eldar... though then again tyranids are getting redone so who knows on the gw strategy.

As for de I actually love the current models and if they change the raider or ravager model I will personally weep and then reap the GW design teams souls because they are the most beautiful ships in the game.

I've been waiting for this update for about 2-3 years (GW guy told me to hold off because they would be getting redone) so I could start the army and I'm still being dissapointed,

I very much doubt the original little technicality is a sign but if it is it is a gorgeous sign


----------

